# aquariumfertilizer.com



## fono (Sep 4, 2009)

I place an order 3 days ago to bought fertilisers from aquariumfertilizer.com and I receive no confirmation. I tried to send them a mail but I receive no answer.

Someone had the same experiance or know something on this?

Thanks

Will


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I sent them an order 2 days ago and haven't heard anything, but haven't tried to contact them either. I have a few weeks left of traces, so I'm not worrying yet!


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine shipped today. Just a heads up.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

they have always been very prompt on my orders


----------



## inwu (May 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

I order twice from aquariumfertilizer.com and they all come in within 1 week. Actually, I just got my second order today. But I do have a question regarding their formula and hope someone can help me here. The first time, I order "Potassium Nitrate" from them but the label said:

PMDD Formula:
1 Part KNO3, 1Part K2SO4
1 Part MgSO4, 1 Part CSM+B

Since my plants don't seem to consume nitrate at all (I also don't want to increase the nitrate level), so I order "Potassium Sulfate" from them again. Guess what! The label shows "Potassium Sulfate" but the formula is exactly the same as "Potassium Nitrate". If they want to do that, at lease put some notes on their web! Does any one have the same problem??


----------



## DOJOLOACH (Aug 5, 2009)

I placed my order on labor day afternoon (monday). I received my order on Thursday. A+++++++++++++++++ from me.


----------



## fono (Sep 4, 2009)

Now I order since a week and nothing... I tried to sent them 4 email and I receive no answer. I start to think they stole me...


----------



## BobinCA1946 (Jul 28, 2009)

I spoke to Alan at Aquariumfertilizer.com and he told me they are having a problem with receiving emails.
Trying to correct the problem.

Bob


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

They'll make it right I'm sure Fono. It wouldn't be good business practice for them to steal. 

I ordered mine about the same time you did and I received everything yesterday in great shape. I would try emailing them and calling them (if they have a phone #) each day. They didn't do it on purpose I'm sure.


----------



## fono (Sep 4, 2009)

I finally receive an answer, they were in vacation. Everything is ok now. 

Thank you all.


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if there chelated iron is from DTPA or EDTA?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi nhung,

That is a good question. Why not send them an e-mail? Here is the contact information: [email protected]


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Seattle_Aquarist

I'll report back what I find.


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

Aquariumfertilizer chelated iron is from EDTA.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi nhung,

I believe that EDTA is the more common form of chelated iron. And although I have read that DTPA may be better in some applications, especially higher PH situations, most of my aquariums are below PH 6.8 and I have had not problems with the EDTA Chelated iron that I use.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I use CSM+B and love it compared to TPN. I think TPN is probably as good or better (I likely wasn't dosing enough TPN), I'm having great success in my 125g using 1/2tsp of CSM+B 3x week. Just my results/opinion though. Everyone's results will varry based on setup.


----------

